
Steve Jobs, the Movie, Gets One Crucial Thing Wrong About Steve Jobs - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2015/10/steve_jobs_the_movie_gets_one_crucial_thing_very_wrong_about_steve_jobs.single.html
======
earlyadapter
For some reason I just don't buy Michael Fassbender as Jobs... Unlike the
portrayal of lesser known Mark Zuckerbeg in "The Social Network", we have all
been exposed to Jobs, his unique look and mannerisms. I will reserve any
further criticism until after viewing the movie, as I do enjoy Sorkin’s work.

